# Road bike for £100-150



## toeknee (29 Dec 2017)

Hi all ,

As above after a cheap road bike to see if my hips will let me start up again, I would ideally like a spesh allez 2010 or similar, don’t want to spend to much t this early stage. Size wise I had a 54 cm spesh.
I am 5’9” tall with a 31 inch inseam. Just seeing what’s available at the moment.

Regards
Tony


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

toeknee said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> As above after a cheap road bike to see if my hips will let me start up again, I would ideally like a spesh allez 2010 or similar, don’t want to spend to much t this early stage. Size wise I had a 54 cm spesh.
> I am 5’9” tall with a 31 inch inseam. Just seeing what’s available at the moment.
> ...



got a couple of early steel road bikes

1980's Holdsworth Avanti (poss)

Dawes Response


----------



## toeknee (29 Dec 2017)

Thank you for the offer Martin, wouldn’t trust myself trying to change the gears.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2017)

toeknee said:


> Thank you for the offer Martin, wouldn’t trust myself trying to change the gears.


I don’t know why changing the gears on the down tube would be any more difficult than with combined brake/ gear shifters. I have both and don’t have any problems with tube mounted shifters.
Just be aware that any Allez you see offered for that price is likely to be well worn so expect to spend money.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

toeknee said:


> Thank you for the offer Martin, wouldn’t trust myself trying to change the gears.



you need a single speed then


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

toeknee said:


> As above after a cheap road bike to see if my hips will let me start up again, I would ideally like a spesh allez 2010 or similar, don’t want to spend to much t this early stage. Size wise I had a 54 cm spesh.
> I am 5’9” tall with a 31 inch inseam. Just seeing what’s available at the moment.
> 
> Regards
> Tony





biggs682 said:


> you need a single speed then


Singlespeed Specialized Allez for less than £100 ... Here's one I made earlier!



It isn't for sale (it is too big anyway), but it shows what can be done with a bit of frame/fork-scrounging and a cellar-full of old wheels, handlebars, and miscellaneous other old parts, plus a smattering of new ones!


----------



## The Rover (29 Dec 2017)

appreciate it’s not a road bike but I’ve got this for sale and I’m fairly local to you. 

Cheers. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gt-transeo-4-0-hybrid-size-large.226162/#post-5045149


----------



## toeknee (29 Dec 2017)

Thanks rover, but really after a road bike, appreciate the offer, gorgeous bike for someone though.


----------



## brucers (29 Dec 2017)

If there is no rush keep an eye on Ebay buy it now and ones that attract no bids. I've often got bargains that way, within your budget.


----------

